# BRISBANES LUXURY HOMES



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

Here are some of Brisbane's prestigous homes! Most pictures are taken in Birkdale, where most houses are connected to canals that lead into the pacific ocean. What amazed me was the air here, a perfect balanced ocean breeze!! 

















































































































































view out of my crappy '88 Toyota:








those "artifical" european licence plates are funny HAHA


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow, really nice luxury homes reminds me of the ones here in florida.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I used to live in L.A and these pictures just remind me so much of the mansions in L.A.
Very beautiful.
Thanks


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

:eek2:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Far out some of those houses are massive!! I'm in Brissy this weekend for a few weeks, might have to go for a drive & check the Birkdale area out.


----------



## BrizzyChris (Sep 11, 2002)

I hate most of those homes, they are just upmarket suburban crap. The last few though look like decent sized mansions though.


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

It seems that the house constrution nowadays is so similar around the world. If someone says that´s in Brazil I would believe, at the same way if he says it´s from almost any other country.


----------



## okletsgo (Jun 2, 2006)

I think I just puked :scouserd:


----------



## joedellasandro (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah sorry but they aint luxury...they look like cheap ass trash...yuck


----------



## Macca-GC (May 20, 2004)

Some of those houses were nice, but boy how some of them have aged. It's really sad.

There are some much nicer houses in other areas of Brisbane as well and also on the Gold Coast.

How's this for a house: and if you don't like backing the car out of the garage, just use the TURNSTILE!!!!








http://www.dallowhomes.com/collection/luxury-homes-gold-coast-4.php










The Sovereign Islands:

























Duplexs on Chevron Island
















How's this for a view on the back porch?









Paradise Waters

A bit old, but still bloody huge and in a great location!


----------



## obtuse_edge (Apr 17, 2006)

VicFontaine said:


>


This home is amazing. Very Mediterranean, I like that. It does remind me of some of the luxury homes you find in LA.


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

joedellasandro said:


> Yeah sorry but they aint luxury...they look like cheap ass trash...yuck


houses like those start from 2.000.000 $ - open end. In this area you only see Mercedes AMG's and Porsches. But I agree, for a billionaire like you thats only cheap crap. :sly:


Here are some shots of Surfers Paradise Homes, taken from Q1 observation deck (which is great).


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

nice luxary homes. 

but in such a posh, where do the people walk? on the road?


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

pakboy said:


> nice luxary homes.
> 
> but in such a posh, where do the people walk? on the road?


yeah, on the road or on the grass of the foregardens. But thats usual also in most normal australian (and american) residential areas.


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

i tihnk i've seen mine




:tongue2:


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

I think I'm gonna move to brisbane right now! :runaway:


----------



## adamybob (Jan 17, 2005)

most of them arn't that great, surely there are some nicer homes in Brisbane, i've seen plenty of nicer homes on the Gold Coast. Most of the homes you posted look fairly middle class to me.


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

then brisbane has a very small and wealthy middle class  Sorry guys I went through practically all brisbane suburbs but I couldn't find nicer homes than those. Sure on Gold Coast there are better ones, but thats not brisbane. Guess in Sydney there are even more bigger ones, and in L.A. again there are even more greater ones, right?


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Theres some really nice federation style houses in Hamilton, Ascot Clayfeild area and also some very nice places in St Lucia, Chapel Hill and a few in NewFarm and Bulimba/ Hawthorne area.


----------



## Aaron17 (Nov 28, 2004)

During the summer holidays i was a kabana boy and i went to those houses in birkdale, a few famous ppl that live there too, and i met them ! woo hoo, 

Birkdale half of the suburb is very nice and the other half is shit.

I live at wello pt


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

They look very "American"


----------

